# CHRONY Chronograph Recommendations?



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm about to purchase a CHRONY chronograph.

Anyone have experience with a CHRONY? Dumb question huh?

I'm pretty much sold on getting a CHRONY but I'm open to any
other suggestions/useful info.

Thank in advance!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm considering a chrony too let me know how you get on .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use a M-1 Chrony. Two polycarbonate panels I added have saved it more times that I care to remember.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have an F-1 that is about 8 years old and works fine. If you look under products they have a reconditioned one also. - Tex-shooter
http://www.shootingchrony.com/index.htm


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

BTW, M-1 reads in metres per second and F-1 reads in feet per second. I picked the metric version because I wanted to do calculations and math and I learned that in metric measurements.

You want the most basic model as the ones with the computation and remotes are for shooting where you have muzzle blast and it's wasted money unless you also shoot and have your own range.

If you shoot indoors, you may need the lighting kit.

Only Chrony and its competitors with the V-shaped bullet path are suitable for slingshots.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't use the metal rods or the plastic strips furnished with the Chrony when shooting indoors. I just light up my off white garage ceiling with a Halogen work light. Keep the light off to the side and below the Chrony so it doesn’t shine in the sensors. That works great and is very easy to set up. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Tex, i just bought one but didn't want to spend the extra money for a lighting kit.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Look at General off topic page 4 you will find the best place to buy a chronograph.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied!

Went with Jaybird's suggestion at MidwayUSA.com for 79.99.

Can't go wrong for what I need it for.

Time to start testing band sets!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Slingman
I shoot slingshots,bows and rifles thru that crony and it works fine.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe this is late but I emailed the Chrony brand name company and inquired about their chronys and why they only would read out in Meters per second or feet per second. Come to find out I had to dig into the manuals and find that all the models above the lowest price one will do both MPS or FPS.

The lady said she would look into having the web site make this clearer; which readings each model provides, as it is a significant feature consideration. I wanted it to be able to do either.

The F1(and I believe M1, means meters per second in the green colored one) is the base model that only reads in one or the other. To get one that reads in either, as you chose what it reads out, whether in feet or meters per second, you have to go to to the other colored ones, named Alpha, Beta, Gamma.


----------



## northern lights (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the beta crony works greats If you have walmart stores in texas they carry the f-1 crony also a great crony for 69.79 with 97 cent shipping great deal. crony are one of best chronographs on the market.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally went ahead and purchased one and Yes Walmart has excellent prices on new Chronys.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Prochrono Digital for just a few bucks more is what I use.

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/pages/PC_accessories.html

Before you use it, an angled chrony protector.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shot over both the ProChrono and the Chrony and I did not think that the ProChrono was quite as accurate as the Chrony. At least I think that the Chrony is as good. I think the Chrony as a longer distance between the optical sensers and folds up to make it more protected in carrying. They are both good speed chronographs though. What ever butters your corn I guess? -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Your recommendations are always golden in my book, Bill. When I buy one, I'm definitely going with an entry-level chrony, rather than another brand, or even a higher model of the same brand.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

The Prochrono is the official chrony to certify loads for the SASS and the Bianchi Cup events.

The space between sensors is fixed at 12".

Is this Prochrono endorsement good enough for you?

The *Bianchi Cup* is the NRA National Action Pistol Championship, a major Action Pistol tournament held over three days in late May, in Columbia, Missouri at the Green Valley Rifle & Pistol Club. It has the largest purse of any tournament on the action pistol calendar and is the premier action pistol championship tournament in the world. The Bianchi Cup is the only major shooting tournament that has retained its original course of fire since its inception.

It is one of the most prestigious events in shooting,[sup][1][/sup] with the best shooters in the world in competition each May in Missouri.[sup][2][/sup] Due to the high accuracy required in each stage,[sup][3][/sup] the tournament is widely considered one of the most difficult championships in all of the shooting sports.[sup][4][/sup][sup][5][/sup]


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I can only speak for myself, but when it comes to slingshots, I'm inclined to take Bill Herriman's advice over that of some employee at the NRA who's handling their "official endorsement" negotiations.

The following is a sweeping generality that is not always true, granted, but in my experience, more often than not, "official supplier" status for various businesses and organizations is awarded on the basis of which supplier comes though with the most lucrative "package" of perks and pricing for their product du jour, rather than exclusively on the merits of the product itself. Accordingly, just because product A is the official X of company Y, it cannot be reliably concluded that product A is the best X in it's respective industry, or even that it's a particularly good X. If that makes sense.

That said, I don't know anything about prochrono, and it's probably a fine product, but Bill is not the only veteran on the forum with who owns and endorses the Chrony, and that's good enough for my needs.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Darb said:


> I can only speak for myself, but when it comes to slingshots, I'm inclined to take Bill Herriman's advice over that of some employee at the NRA who's handling their "official endorsement" negotiations.
> 
> The following is a sweeping generality that is not always true, granted, but in my experience, more often than not, "official supplier" status for various businesses and organizations is awarded on the basis of which supplier comes though with the most lucrative "package" of perks and pricing for their product du jour, rather than exclusively on the merits of the product itself. Accordingly, just because product A is the official X of company Y, it cannot be reliably concluded that product A is the best X in it's respective industry, or even that it's a particularly good X. If that makes sense.
> 
> That said, I don't know anything about prochrono, and it's probably a fine product, but Bill is not the only veteran on the forum with who owns and endorses the Chrony, and that's good enough for my needs.


Well said Darb!

BTW, I purchased the Alpha Chrony. Bad news is it's a Christmas gift from
my wife and I can't use it till Christmas. Darn!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.reloaders...?TOPIC_ID=14067

Well, I am a cheap guy like GUN_RUNNER (or at least like GUN_RUNNER's wife wants him to be . I started out with the Shooting Chrony, Delta model I believe, which is a basic model without a bench remote readout.

The Shooting Chrony I had was very unreliable to say the least. There were multiple Err messages. Somedays the unit refused to work at all and other times it would read only 50 to 75% of the time. Sometimes I would be getting readings and all of a sudden all readings across the board would drop 150 fps!

The skyscreens are jointed and they broke at the joints on 2 occasions (taping them doesn't work). The jointed legs lasted a couple of years but started wearing out and had to be repaired constantly. The readout was small and hard to see and necessitated getting up from the bench and moving sideways to try and get a view to make the reading out


After the second skyscreen breakage, I decided I'd had enough. I bought a Pro Chrono. The screen is large, the legs and skyscreens are one piece and the opening between the legs is larger. And it hasn't missed a reading in 3 years! I feel like a gopher in soft dirt!

Perhaps I had a bad Shooting Chrony and now have a good Pro Chrono, but that's the way if happened for me.
-----------------


Oehler's taking orders for a special run of their 35P system:

http://www.oehler-re...2d45+1279260319

$595 shipped.

If I was 50 years old or so,I'd probably order one;but not at my age.

The ProChrono got a ton of positive reviews on Midway:
http://www.midwayusa...ctNumber=852429

At $100,I may get one of these.
---------------------

I'm with manyplews. I have been looking at chronos and just can't justify the price for the Oehler at my age. Having rulled that out, I went to Midway's site and looked at reviews and what stood out was the ProChrono Digital's 50 reviews with only 1 three stars, 3 four stars, and the remaining 46 five star reviews. That says a lot! Plus it's on sale until the end of May. All the others had one or more 1 star reviews. With Pact, the biggest complaint seemed to be customer service - or lack of it I should say.


----------

